# HSU VTF-15H



## GranteedEV

Official product page - http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/vtf-15h.html
Official HSU forum thread - http://forum.hsuresearch.com/showthread.php?t=44073

It seems to be a total beast... by HSU's claims of undistorted output, it might go toe-to-toe with many of the DIY 15s and maybe 18s people over here have. Audioholics will be featuring it in their year-end sub$3000 subwoofer shootout too. It's very nicely sized too!/'

The Epik Empire is probably it's most direct market competitor at the price... a true case of "Sealed vs Ported"! I'm also under the impression that this thing uses some form of servo feedback... the variable Q part is what suggest that to me.


----------



## bambino

That is a good looking sub, wish they showed a full view of just the driver.:nerd:


----------



## jackfish

Variable Q would not have anything to do with whether or not a subwoofer has servo control.


----------



## callas01

I think this will be a top seller for those looking to get a $1000 subwoofer. It can output what the SVS PB13 can at half the price... just amazing. 

I know this site is in love with SVS, but I think the performance to price point ratio now swings heavily in favor of this Hsu sub.


----------



## eugovector

It is certainly hard to argue with that price is the Sound and Build quality holds up. Would love to see a shoot out between this and the SVS offerings.


----------



## gorb

I am super excited for this sub. I wish I had the funds to get a new sub now - I'm also interested in Rythmik's new offering in addition to a few others.


----------



## bambino

eugovector said:


> It is certainly hard to argue with that price is the Sound and Build quality holds up. Would love to see a shoot out between this and the SVS offerings.


That would be an exellent shootout i would love to read about.:T


----------



## GranteedEV

bambino said:


> That would be an exellent shootout i would love to read about.:T



well apparently the SVS PB12-Plus is also in the same Audioholics shootout as the HSU. It's not SVS' flagship, but still one of their top subs. SVS didn't want to submit the PB13U because they said Ilkka's measurements over here say all anyone needs to say about the sub and it would be boring to beat a dead horse. The Rythmik FV15HP is ALSO in this shootout.


----------



## TypeA

Was considering this sub for zone 2, but noticed it has high level inputs but not outputs :huh:

Im now on the hunt for a single sub for the pair of infinity 162s bookshelves high wall-mounted in zone 2. This zone is used primarily for movies and tv. This vtf 15h reaches down to 15hz, guess thats why I was considering this over a vtf2 mark3 for zone 2. Am I wasting my time, should I just get a third vtf2 mark3 (I have two of em in zone 1) for zone 2, even if Im willing to spend extra for a little better sub for that zone?


----------



## dadshouse

I am VERY surprised this sub has not got more attention on here. I just ordered a HSU VTF 15h after my research I am very excited. It should arrive next Thursday  anyone else on here have one that's willing to share their impressions? I will also share mine. Thanks.....


----------



## dadshouse

I know there are alot of great subs out there.......but am I truely alone on here with this one???? Lol


----------



## TypeA

Some are truely of the philosophy that 15" is the only way to go, personally for the money Id rather have dual 12s than a single 15, I also prefer down-firing rather than front-firing but thats just cosmetics and better safety for the driver itself. Dont get me wrong, Id LOVE to own a pair of these if I had the scratch. Congrats on your new addition, what finish did you get?


----------



## dadshouse

Thanks  yes probably have future plans to add another in due time  I ordered the black finish to match the rest of my equipment ...


----------



## dadshouse

WOWWWWWW... i thought I had my room soundproofed  my siding is shaking on my house lol..... got my VTF and in love...running both ports open q at. 3 and eq 2


----------



## TypeA

Lol, good bass will also point out anything in the room that makes a noise when it vibrates. Took me forever to get my glass doors in the grandfather clock to stop rattling. Be cautious of setting anything directly on top of the sub itself, my vtf2 mk3s are the furniture-grade rosenut finish but using them as end tables is really not advisable as stuff walks right off the edge during a good bass movie :hsd:


----------



## dadshouse

TypeA said:


> Lol, good bass will also point out anything in the room that makes a noise when it vibrates. Took me forever to get my glass doors in the grandfather clock to stop rattling. Be cautious of setting anything directly on top of the sub itself, my vtf2 mk3s are the furniture-grade rosenut finish but using them as end tables is really not advisable as stuff walks right off the edge during a good bass movie :hsd:


Yeah I have some vibrations to deal with lol but could have far worse problems haha


----------



## robsong

Got my vtf15-h this past Wednesday and this thing rocks. I'm still tweaking it to my liking and with all the choices it has it will be awhile. But that's the fun part. :bigsmile:


----------



## dadshouse

robsong said:


> Got my vtf15-h this past Wednesday and this thing rocks. I'm still tweaking it to my liking and with all the choices it has it will be awhile. But that's the fun part. :bigsmile:


Congrats  im in the try and find the best lfe movie stage lol and loving mine too.


----------



## dadshouse

http://www.hometheater.com/content/hsu-vtf-15h-subwoofer

Great article


----------



## robsong

I very good article on a great subwoofer. :T


----------



## aleicgrant

I have one that is less than a month old available if some one is interested. It was purchased from Audiogon and I foolishly did not check the measurements of where it is to be placed. Its simply too big. The wife is putting down her foot. PM if you are looking for a HSU !!


----------



## MikeBiker

aleicgrant said:


> I have one that is less than a month old available if some one is interested. It was purchased from Audiogon and I foolishly did not check the measurements of where it is to be placed. Its simply too big. The wife is putting down her foot. PM if you are looking for a HSU !!


I'd love to take it off your hands, but my budget does not allow me to do so yet. Have you considered keeping the HSU and replacing the wife?


----------



## aleicgrant

Ha ha well if you knew my wife and all she has had to endure over the years of my endless upgrades I would say she has a clear cut case for divorce


----------



## KalaniP

MikeBiker said:


> I'd love to take it off your hands, but my budget does not allow me to do so yet. Have you considered keeping the HSU and replacing the wife?


:rofl:

Well played, sir. 

(Sadly, my budget doesn't allow it for me, either, at this time... besides shipping from FL would likely kill any savings for me)


----------



## robsong

Just watched Super 8 last night and the bass coming out of my VTF-15H was excellent. Will get a second sub later next year.


----------



## beyond 1000

callas01 said:


> I think this will be a top seller for those looking to get a $1000 subwoofer. It can output what the SVS PB13 can at half the price... just amazing.
> 
> I know this site is in love with SVS, but I think the performance to price point ratio now swings heavily in favor of this Hsu sub.



For price point I fully agree with the value of the VTF-15H over the PB13 Ultra.

It can in NO WAY do what the PB13 Ultra can do. :nono: I own a new Ultra with Sledge and from the word out there is that maybe two VTF15s can out muscle a PB13.


----------



## Sputter

beyond 1000 said:


> For price point I fully agree with the value of the VTF-15H over the PB13 Ultra.
> 
> It can in NO WAY do what the PB13 Ultra can do. :nono: I own a new Ultra with Sledge and from the word out there is that maybe two VTF15s can out muscle a PB13.


Define out muscle? I'm curious what you have to back that up. Or is that just what you 'heard'?

I'm not saying that the ultra can't do a couple things better but they are more the same than different.


----------



## beyond 1000

Audioholics stringent reviews. 

Check out the review on the HSU with SVS's PB12 Plus. Then check out their review on the 13 Ultra with the Sledge amp they just did. Audioholics did a second review on the VTF 15H at the objection of the first review by HSU. 

Out muscle I mean down low at higher levels in what a huge subwoofer is designed to do. 
The details I back up by the very stringent testing done by the audioholics team.

The reviews must be read in their entirety to get the fullest picture.


----------



## TypeA

Comparing a VTF15 to a PB13 was a very bad idea from the very beginning. Thanks much for setting the record straight beyond1000.


----------



## KalaniP

TypeA said:


> Comparing a VTF15 to a PB13 was a very bad idea from the very beginning. Thanks much for setting the record straight beyond1000.


Why was it a bad idea?


----------



## TypeA

KalaniP said:


> Why was it a bad idea?


beyond1000 said it best, 



> For price point I fully agree with the value of the VTF-15H over the PB13 Ultra.
> 
> It can in NO WAY do what the PB13 Ultra can do. I own a new Ultra with Sledge and from the word out there is that maybe two VTF15s can out muscle a PB13.


A $900 sub and a $2000 sub really dont belong in the same sentence.


----------



## KalaniP

Gotcha, thanks! Makes sense, although I don't know that it's fair to make it a blanket statement, even if it does seem to apply in this (and many others) case.


----------



## eugovector

Don't forget those shipping costs...

A more balanced, but not fair, fight (from a price-perspective) would be the SVS PB12-NSD

HSU VTF-15H = $1018 Shipped
SVS PB12-NSD = $769 Shipped
SVS PB12-Plus = $1349 Shipped

The closest thing to a comparison of the NSD and HSU is at Sound and Vision: http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/review-svs-pb12-nsd-subwoofer?page=0,2

My take away is that the HSU is prettier and has more output, while the SVS is more linear and less expensive.

Full disclosure, I am an NSD owner and did a review.


----------



## KalaniP

eugovector said:


> Don't forget those shipping costs...
> 
> A more balanced, but not fair, fight (from a price-perspective) would be the SVS PB12-NSD
> 
> HSU VTF-15H = $1018 Shipped
> SVS PB12-NSD = $769 Shipped
> SVS PB12-Plus = $1349 Shipped
> 
> The closest thing to a comparison of the NSD and HSU is at Sound and Vision: http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/article/review-svs-pb12-nsd-subwoofer?page=0,2
> 
> My take away is that the HSU is prettier and has more output, while the SVS is more linear and less expensive.
> 
> Full disclosure, I am an NSD owner and did a review.


FWIW, I disagree about the HSU being "prettier". 

The wood is nice, to be sure, but I'm not a fan of the funky triangular(-ish?) cloth cover that exposes the two triangular ports at the bottom. Just looks bizarre, IMO. I prefer the clean perf metal grill on the SVS sub.

I very nearly went with the HSU when I was in the market, but ultimately decided to try the "cheaper" SVS and have been nothing but thrilled with my decision ever since.


----------



## Sputter

beyond 1000 said:


> Audioholics stringent reviews.
> 
> Check out the review on the HSU with SVS's PB12 Plus. Then check out their review on the 13 Ultra with the Sledge amp they just did. Audioholics did a second review on the VTF 15H at the objection of the first review by HSU.
> 
> Out muscle I mean down low at higher levels in what a huge subwoofer is designed to do.
> The details I back up by the very stringent testing done by the audioholics team.
> 
> The reviews must be read in their entirety to get the fullest picture.


Can you point me to the review you mentioned, the only one I found was Josh's with the sledge.
It was done at 2meters and the 15H was done at 1meter. 2 different guys etc. I think Josh is doing an excellant job btw.

I'd love to see Josh measure the 15H, unfortunately it's way too expensive and risky to ship one of mine from Ontario. (we all know the horrors of fedex/ups)

I've had The SVS in my room with one of the FW subs as well. Unfortunately REW wasn't working (sound card issue) so we just did a "by the seat of your ears" comparison. It wasn't enough lol. When 3 guys need to ask each other "what sub are we listening to now?" while one is playing...


----------



## Sputter

TypeA said:


> beyond1000 said it best,
> 
> 
> 
> A $900 sub and a $2000 sub really dont belong in the same sentence.


Once you've been around subs long enough you'll know price isn't a determining factor. There are plenty in the ID world that out class the BM offerings. Money doesn't always determine value.


----------



## Sputter

KalaniP said:


> FWIW, I disagree about the HSU being "prettier".
> 
> The wood is nice, to be sure, but I'm not a fan of the funky triangular(-ish?) cloth cover that exposes the two triangular ports at the bottom. Just looks bizarre, IMO. I prefer the clean perf metal grill on the SVS sub.
> 
> I very nearly went with the HSU when I was in the market, but ultimately decided to try the "cheaper" SVS and have been nothing but thrilled with my decision ever since.


I like both subs. The svs looked squatier (is that a word?) and the hsu looked funkier. I would'nt base my opinion on sub based on looks though I don't care for the 'garage built' with the 'truck bed liner finish' look. both are nicely finished subs.


----------



## eugovector

KalaniP said:


> FWIW, I disagree about the HSU being "prettier".


Yes, "prettier" is completely subjective. The HSU has more finish options, including options more commonly considered "high-end".

But yes, even in my review of the SVS, I noted that I would stick with the cheapest, most durable, and most unassuming finish to save money, promote longevity, and make the sub disappear into a dark corner.

I can see the triangular ports being a point of contention, not only aesthetically, but also functionally if you have small children or ferrets.


----------



## KalaniP

eugovector said:


> Yes, "prettier" is completely subjective. The HSU has more finish options, including options more commonly considered "high-end".
> 
> But yes, even in my review of the SVS, I noted that I would stick with the cheapest, most durable, and most unassuming finish to save money, promote longevity, and make the sub disappear into a dark corner.
> 
> I can see the triangular ports being a point of contention, not only aesthetically, but also functionally if you have small children or ferrets.


Agreed 100%.

(LOL ferrets, that's a hilarious concept)


----------



## Drakul

I was thinking about getting the VTF-15H for my 14'x18' but I'm thinking it may be overkill and I should get the VTF-2 or 3 and maybe double it in the future.


----------



## GranteedEV

Drakul said:


> I was thinking about getting the VTF-15H for my 14'x18' but I'm thinking it may be overkill and I should get the VTF-2 or 3 and maybe double it in the future.


From an output persepctive it may be overkill but not from an extension perspective.


----------



## Drakul

GranteedEV said:


> From an output persepctive it may be overkill but not from an extension perspective.


Since I'm a complete noob could you explain this to me as if I were stupid


----------



## GranteedEV

Drakul said:


> Since I'm a complete noob could you explain this to me as if I were stupid


If you want a sub that can produce meaningful output (IE 100db+) below 25hz.

Even a cheap sub can do 105db+ at 45hz for example. It's the deep stuff that's hard to do. Small rooms help, but you still need to be able to excite the room with energy. 

It takes big subs to produce the deepest bass energy.


----------



## Drakul

GranteedEV said:


> If you want a sub that can produce meaningful output (IE 100db+) below 25hz.
> 
> Even a cheap sub can do 105db+ at 45hz for example. It's the deep stuff that's hard to do. Small rooms help, but you still need to be able to excite the room with energy.
> 
> It takes big subs to produce the deepest bass energy.


gotcha. So power vs quality/fullness of the bass.
Thanks!:T


----------



## OZZIERP

I have had the VTF-15H for about a month now and all I can say is this thing is a beast it fills my living room,den and kitchen since they are open to each other best bang for the buck sub I have had.


----------



## ratm

aleicgrant said:


> I have one that is less than a month old available if some one is interested. It was purchased from Audiogon and I foolishly did not check the measurements of where it is to be placed. Its simply too big. The wife is putting down her foot. PM if you are looking for a HSU !!


Do you have this still available? (I would have PM'd you, but for some reason I cant)


----------



## GoNoles

Anyone have a shot of the back side of the grille they can post?

With it being a FF sub, Im concerned about dog toy damage and just wonder how well built the grille is.


----------



## GoNoles

Ordered this AM


----------



## TypeA

GoNoles said:


> Ordered this AM



arty: Congrats, awesome addition to any theater! arty:


----------



## GoNoles

Im excited. Gonna be a change in output from my VTF2


----------



## hjones4841

GoNoles said:


> Im excited. Gonna be a change in output from my VTF2


Uhh, Yay-yah


----------



## GoNoles

Just a heads up, i ordered a Galaxy Audio CM-140. I plan to set the VTF15 up the same way I have my VTF2, so I'll use my Hsu test tone cd to take before and after db measurements so we can see what the VTF15 added to my room.


----------



## OZZIERP

GoNoles said:


> Just a heads up, i ordered a Galaxy Audio CM-140. I plan to set the VTF15 up the same way I have my VTF2, so I'll use my Hsu test tone cd to take before and after db measurements so we can see what the VTF15 added to my room.


I bet its going to put a big smile on your face.


----------



## GoNoles

Im sure it will, I like publishing hard numbers though for other folks. A lot of times folks just buy and say "I love it" and move on from the threads. At least comparing apples to apples will potentially help a future buyer.


----------



## hjones4841

GoNoles said:


> Im sure it will, I like publishing hard numbers though for other folks. A lot of times folks just buy and say "I love it" and move on from the threads. At least comparing apples to apples will potentially help a future buyer.


Be aware, tho, that room modes can play huge tricks on measurements.


----------



## GoNoles

Understood. I'll running audyssey with the same settings on the sub (EQ 1, 1 port open, Q 0.7) and then setting the sub up afterwards in the same mode (EQ2, 2 ports open, Q 0.3) plus 3.0db hot. 

Thats the most equal I can make them with each other for comparison, seeing as it's the exact same modes in each. I'm basically looking at how much the db change will be at my position, with the model change.

This is what I got with the VTF2 earlier:

hz--db

16--80.1
20--90.2
25--91.3
31.5--86.3
40--98
50-98.9
63--93.8


----------



## The_Nephilim

GoNoles said:


> Understood. I'll running audyssey with the same settings on the sub (EQ 1, 1 port open, Q 0.7) and then setting the sub up afterwards in the same mode (EQ2, 2 ports open, Q 0.3) plus 3.0db hot.
> 
> Thats the most equal I can make them with each other for comparison, seeing as it's the exact same modes in each. I'm basically looking at how much the db change will be at my position, with the model change.
> 
> This is what I got with the VTF2 earlier:
> 
> hz--db
> 
> 16--80.1
> 20--90.2
> 25--91.3
> 31.5--86.3
> 40--98
> 50-98.9
> 63--93.8



Well This should be interesting.. I am looking forward to your VTF-15H MEasurments as I am too looking at this Sub to get.. I currently have the VTF-1 similar to your VTF-2 and I would like to see the difference of the VTF-15H at 16hz..

I do have a request tho, Do you have the Telarc CD of Saint Saens Organ Symphony #3, I would like to know how it reproduces those Organ notes on the VTF-15H. The review on the HSU Website said it plays those Low Notes as effortlessly as playing a flute solo 

That would put a big grin on my face..


----------



## GoNoles

I have the HSU/BAS Test CD.

The first track is the Saint Saens Organ Symphony, from 2nd movement Poco Adagio. The comments from Dr Hsu are that it's the cleanest 16hz of any recording he has come across.


----------



## GoNoles

Just delivered, man thats a big box!


----------



## caliberconst.

Nice can't wait to see what you think of it!!


----------



## GoNoles

Hey man!

Yeah, sitting in my boss's suburban right now, he's gonna drop it by my house when we leave today, no way was that box fitting in my car.


----------



## OZZIERP

I was completely blown away after setting mine up and playing the demo cd that came with it for digging down and grabbing that 16Hz organ note not to mention the pods emerging from the ground on WAR OF THE WORLDS.


----------



## GoNoles

Well, Im not sure if I can explain it, but when comparing the VTF2 and VTF15 after Audyssey runs, using the HSU CD and test tones (16hz to 63 hz), the VTF2 gave higher db results. Now, Im not sure if this is a meter thing, or what, but Im gonna ask Dr Hsu about it. What I can say, is the VTF15 is a beast, regardless of what my meter said. The VTF2, on a good track, could generally offer a little vibration in my cushy chair in the butt area. The VTF15 shakes the butt and the back/chest much more than Ive ever felt it. You can just tell its got more ooomph. Until I know whats up with the other numbers, I took some db results during a couple of good movies. These are at 0.0db on my Marantz, and I can tell you whatever room Im in in the house, it sounds like a roar coming from the living room. The readings are taken from my seat, about 12 feet from the VTF15, in a 3600 cuft room (one side opens to a kitchen and dining room so it's actually bigger).

These are max db's hit during a particular scene, using the CM 140:

Transformers, city battle at end - 111.0
Act of Valor, gun boat scene - 109.8
HTTYD, final battle - 109.7
Iron Man 2, final battle - 111.0
Episode 1, pod race - 110.8

Any input? I ran a ton of tests with different configs, and I settled on EQ2, 2 ports open, Q 0.5. Most db's, and 0.5 is plenty tight bass wise, and offered a little more db than 0.3.

Here are some pics:

Big ol box. Sub was double boxed and packed very well









Inner box









Dogs wondering what the 









Sub out of the box









Amp









Sub clothed









Sub naked


----------



## OZZIERP

i heard when using Audyssey I think you are supposed to set it with one port open EQ 1 and Q=.7 then after it runs set it like you want it.


----------



## GoNoles

I did, with both the VTF2 and VTF15. I set it up EQ1, 1 port open and Q 0.7. After Audyssey is complete, I go to EQ2, 2 ports open, and either Q 0.3 or 0.5. I also boost the level setting in the AVR for the sub 3.0db to make it a little hot.

Not sure why the VTF2 gave higher db's at my seat in a lot of the measurements, but Im chatting with Dr Hsu about it now. All that being said, it certainly feels like it hits a lot harder during movies, so maybe there is a flaw in my assumptions about testing the db output with the tones.


----------



## OZZIERP

Just a thought but do to the size difference in the cabinet, placement would not be the same maybe moving the sub a foot in either direction would change things. I know from my own experience that a foot closer to my left speaker got rid of a nasty dip at 30Hz but the fact we all have different shape,size and furnished rooms will all give different results.


----------



## GoNoles

Thats what ive asked him, my "comparison" might not be a comparison at all.

I mean, in a large room like mine and roughly 12 feet away, Im getting 111 db's on a movie at reference volume. I mean thats quite a bit of SPL, so the sub must be functioning properly.


----------



## GoNoles

I don't reckon a phase issue could be the cause, could it? For 16hz-63hz output?


----------



## OZZIERP

GoNoles said:


> I don't reckon a phase issue could be the cause, could it? For 16hz-63hz output?


The phase should only affect the bass in regards to your mains its either in or out of phase with your mains and will have a dramatic effect from the crossover point down.
Have you tried it in both 0 and 180 ?


----------



## GoNoles

I talked to my audio guy, the test wasnt as easy and as accurate as thought it would be. Simply setting them up in the same place and same mode, then running audyssey, does not make for an accurate comparison between the two. 

He stated using a tone, at a given THD with each sub, then checking SPL is the proper way to do it. I could tell last night watching tv at a lower volume, this sub has a lot more presence than a VTF2. Im gonna see what kinda db's I can get on War of the Worlds this weekend. I cannot wait until i get Battleship in and can try a new movie out.

Dr Hsu also recommends rerunning audyssey after a couple of weeks, because the Q of the woofer will change as the suspension frees up.


----------



## OZZIERP

His is right it will loosen some as do all cone types .
Play a test tone at your crossover point and adjust the phase for the best bass.
Also move the sub in either direction front to back and side to side a foot if possible it makes a difference I know I tried .
Starting out I put it where my previous sub had the best bass at my seating and then I moved it till I got the best numbers on a RS meter and ended up a foot out of the corner and a foot closer to my left speaker this gave me my best curve your results may vary but I can't emphasize how much moving it several inches up to a foot will make a difference in the curve.


----------



## GoNoles

Interesting, Ill have to check. I have an Audio calibration in Oct, so Im sure that guy will get to playing around. Im pretty stuck in location to put it. I added the rubber feet last night, Im gonna rerun Audyssey tonight, then leave it alone for a couple of weeks.


----------



## GoNoles

Wow. Wife went out for a bit, so I was sitting around watching The Matrix on Cinemax. Once the shootout in the lobby kicked off, and the music came in, I literally cut my eyes over to the sub. I was kind of wondering for a moment why the sub was quiet. Well, I’m learning not to sit here and be expecting bass, because when there is supposed to be bass it will let me know LOL.

I’ve never heard the lobby scene like that, and I’ve literally seen this movie over 30 times, I mean it was bumping, and there are some real low notes in that song. Move on to the helicopter, as it slow mo’s down over the building out of sight, all I feel is thump…..thump…..thump as the propellers spin in slow motion. Once it crashes into the building and explodes, there is a good 3-5 seconds of tremendous bass. Finally, when the train comes thru the subway before the agent shows up, more chair vibrating bass.

I swear this may cost twice as much as my VTF2, but I think it’s at least 3 times the sub. It’s what I needed in this room, the bass is deep and powerful and I love it. It’s going to take a bit to get used too that’s for sure, especially as the 15” seems to have a little different, but better sound. Powerful is the only word I can use to describe it.


----------



## caliberconst.

Glad to hear you are liking it bro!! I know it was a long road for you, and you were all over the place as far as price and brand. I think I recommended this sub to you a couple of times even when you when you bought the vtf-2. Was I right in saying it has got to be one of if not the best sub for 1k out there??


----------



## GoNoles

It has to be one of the best deals under $1000. I was always scared of the size, and now that it is here, it's def bigger than I thought it was, but it also looks better than it does in the pictures. Im using it grill on because of dogs, but the black is sharp and those triangular ports are big and just look cool.


----------



## caliberconst.

GoNoles said:


> It has to be one of the best deals under $1000. I was always scared of the size, and now that it is here, it's def bigger than I thought it was, but it also looks better than it does in the pictures. Im using it grill on because of dogs, but the black is sharp and those triangular ports are big and just look cool.


I told you that it looked nicer in person!! You are saying exactly what I said about how the pic's just don't do it any justice, you really have to see it in person.


----------



## OZZIERP

I also love how it handles music such as Blue Man Group, EL&P, Sheryl Crow and Bach all with some pretty low dynamic bass notes again its hard to believe its this tight while digging deep with authority.


----------



## caliberconst.

OZZIERP said:


> I also love how it handles music such as Blue Man Group, EL&P, Sheryl Crow and Bach all with some pretty low dynamic bass notes again its hard to believe its this tight while digging deep with authority.


Those were my exact thoughts when hearing it too!


----------



## GoNoles

I went ahead yesterday and spent the $100 to get a 5 year on the amp. I have no reason to get rid of the sub, so it's covered for many years of use.


----------



## GoNoles

War of Worlds, Chapter 5, after ground rotates and then collapses

109.6db at 3 meters

Never seen a woofer move like that. Also, all my other db movie measurements above are 3 meters as well, I measure it off exactly today.


----------



## OZZIERP

GoNoles said:


> War of Worlds, Chapter 5, after ground rotates and then collapses
> 
> 109.6db at 3 meters
> 
> Never seen a woofer move like that. Also, all my other db movie measurements above are 3 meters as well, I measure it off exactly today.


It definitely puts the fun back in a few of them like the depth charges in U-571 and Tron 2.( the whole movie is a bass note).


----------



## Gregger72

Very unhappy with hsu constomers service very rude. Maybe because I'm a Canuck . It's all good ill stay with svs.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Gregger72 said:


> Very unhappy with hsu constomers service very rude. Maybe because I'm a Canuck . It's all good ill stay with svs.


Wow. I'm surprised to read this. Hsu is known for its customer service.


----------



## OZZIERP

27dnast said:


> Wow. I'm surprised to read this. Hsu is known for its customer service.


I am surprised also since in several different forums they have been known to help people even out of warranty.


----------



## robsong

When I was looking for a new sub they answer all my question before I decided on which sub to get.


----------



## aleicgrant

27dnast said:


> Wow. I'm surprised to read this. Hsu is known for its customer service.


have to confer, had a vtf-15 previously owned and they gave me no problems with a warranty claim.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
As there does not seem to be a VTF-15 MKII thread, I reckon I will post something here. Last week my MartinLogan Depth went down and my Descent i was destroyed on my move from Florida to Tennessee.

For the past two years I have had to live with only the Depth which is honestly cruel after having a Descent i for many years. Thankfully my Depth breaking gave me an excuse to get a real deal Holyfield subwoofer.

I initially purchased dual SVS SB2000's from Magnolia for a silly price (open box) and I must say they are amazing considering the size of the enclosure. I suppose call it ego, but after having a 125 pound subwoofer, I just felt a compelling need to have something capable for shaking the floorboards.

I really wanted the SB13 Ultra, but at $1600, it opened a pandora's box of "if I spend xxxx more I can get a JL Audio Gotham" so I decided to keep it under $1500.

This brought out the ID usual suspects. Almost pulled the trigger on a Rhythmik, seriously thought about Epik, and on and on.
However, going back over 15 years I have been an unabashed fan of Hsu Research and have recommended them countless times here in a former life as a moderator.

While I gave brief thought to the VTF-3, the major upgrades to the original VTF-15 are such that it really has become an absurd value. Owing to my vanity, I went ahead and wasted an additional $150 or whatever it was for the Rosewood finish.
Now I have to wait until Monday sans bass. First World problems....
Best,
Jack


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
My VTF-15h MK2 arrived today and beyond my astonishment at just how flipping huge the thing is, I am beyond pleased. I really do think the Rosewood Finish is money well spent and makes it look far more expensive than the Black Ash. Better still, it matches my Martin Logan Vantages almost perfectly.

I setup the 15 to the immediately left of my couch as Dr. Hsu advocates and it is simply awesome. Especially considering it needs 100 hours to be fully broken in.

For around $1200, I just do not think there is a better non DIY subwoofer out there. I do wish Hsu would factor in the shipping in the price the way that SVS does as it gives a misconception about the price when shipping adds around $150.
Best,
Jack


----------



## B- one

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello, My VTF-15h MK2 arrived today and beyond my astonishment at just how flipping huge the thing is, I am beyond pleased. I really do think the Rosewood Finish is money well spent and makes it look far more expensive than the Black Ash. Better still, it matches my Martin Logan Vantages almost perfectly. I setup the 15 to the immediately left of my couch as Dr. Hsu advocates and it is simply awesome. Especially considering it needs 100 hours to be fully broken in. For around $1200, I just do not think there is a better non DIY subwoofer out there. I do wish Hsu would factor in the shipping in the price the way that SVS does as it gives a misconception about the price when shipping adds around $150. Best, Jack


Glad your happy with your purchase! Now if Happy Jack can share a pic that would be even better!!


----------



## Jungle Jack

There she blows.


----------



## Jungle Jack

This is by far the best $1192 I have spent in the past few years. This subwoofer has transformed my HT as it has been over 3 years since the movers destroyed my MartinLogan Descent i and I have been relegated to using solely the ML Depth.

While I have heard and helped setup dozens of VTF-3's, I had never listened to the VTF-15 prior to mine being delivered. I am guessing the much larger cabinet size plays a large part in the VTF-15 sounding to me comparable even to the Seaton Submersible.


----------



## B- one

Thanks for the pics it looks nice! Glad it's working out well for you.


----------



## Jungle Jack

One of my best friends is a professional musician who lives in Nashville and also is a fellow audio superdork. When we were both freshmen at our respective universities, we both purchased the same Paradigm 7SE MKIII loudspeakers on the same day totally independent of one another's knowledge and thus began a now 2 decade AV arms race between us.

Anyway, he was talking to Bruce Knight who happens to mix for the Doobie Brothers (amongst others) and he happens to use them himself. Always a good sign when a guy like that is a customer.

This subwoofer has been my far the most exciting purchase I have made in the past decade which considering how blessed I have been to own some silly good and sadly expensive components. 

While my Martin Logan Descent i is an amazing subwoofer and bloody well should be considering it is $3500, I honestly have been more impressed by the VTF-15. I am not sure if it is the 15 inch woofer as opposed to triple 12's or the Hsu not being sealed, but this sucker really has transformed my HT.


----------



## tonyvdb

I truly believe that a ported sub is the only way to go in a home theater. It pressurizes the room far better than a sealed sub.


----------



## Jungle Jack

tonyvdb said:


> I truly believe that a ported sub is the only way to go in a home theater. It pressurizes the room far better than a sealed sub.


Tony,
Well, I am a believer. It really is the missing link. It was time for me to be honest with myself in terms of the divide between music and HT. These days, it is 90/10 HT and golly does that VTF-15 MK2 bring the thunder. 

While my MartinLogans sound fantastic, I am beginning to think about switching to Focals. Most of it is just to mix it up after literally 12 straight years of nonstop electrostats.
Best,
Jack


----------



## Savjac

Thank You Jack for the posting. I too will have one in my HT shortly as like you I have gone more towards HT movies and live concerts and less music. My attention span apparently has changed with the advent of cd's and music on my server thingie. I let my PSA go and obtained a sub that was much more conducive to music and not movies and it does music better than any sub I have heard before, but movies...not so much. 

I have heard them at Axpona twice now and cannot believe my ears, I am truly impressed. Having spoken to them at the show and exchanging emails, they are a wonderful group of folks, the father, wife and son all participate. 

So when is the open house at your place so we can hear them properly ???

Thanks again.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Savjac said:


> Thank You Jack for the posting. I too will have one in my HT shortly as like you I have gone more towards HT movies and live concerts and less music. My attention span apparently has changed with the advent of cd's and music on my server thingie.
> 
> I have heard them at Axpona twice now and cannot believe my ears, I am truly impressed. I did own a PSA sub and it was great but the price has gone up a good bit which brought me to HSU. Having spoken to them at the show and exchanging emails, they are a wonderful group of folks, the father, wife and son all participate.
> 
> So when is the open house at your place so we can hear them properly ???
> 
> Thanks again.


If you want to shoot down 1-75 or 65, you are welcome to come by. Truly. The new Star Wars sounded silly good. I highly recommend the added expense of the Rosewood trim as it really does make it look far more expensive and less jarring to our wives/gf's.


----------



## Savjac

Jungle Jack said:


> If you want to shoot down 1-75 or 65, you are welcome to come by. Truly. The new Star Wars sounded silly good. I highly recommend the added expense of the Rosewood trim as it really does make it look far more expensive and less jarring to our wives/gf's.


If you are where I think you are, 24 would get me there in a very short period of time. I would love to come by, I have not heard them in an actual room that was not in a hotel.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Savjac said:


> If you are where I think you are, 24 would get me there in a very short period of time. I would love to come by, I have not heard them in an actual room that was not in a hotel.


I am in Knoxville, TN if that is where you think I am. And offer is a standing one.


----------



## ras777

I just received my VTF 15H a few weeks ago. I am curious as to how you run it i.e. Eq, ports and Q when watching movies? I haven't had time to dial it in yet but so far I am pleased.


----------



## robsong

I'm running my 2 with EQ1, 1 port plugged and Q5 and facing 90 degrees.


----------

